# Is this normal for a vet's office?



## murphys (Mar 1, 2012)

It's not normal in my vets office. Fritz walks on to the scale on the floor in the lobby. Then we go into the examining room. They use the stethoscope first. Then it goes back around their neck. They then use an instrument to look in his eyes and his ears. They feel his tummy etc. Then they wash their hands and we chat. 

For the cat, Mandy, as we come in they wash down the table and scale in the examing room. They use a baby scale in the examining room and then the above occurs for the cat just like the dog.

Any instrument used is sterilized between patients except for the walk on scale. I don't know how often that is cleaned but it is clean, no hair/fur/mud etc on it.


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Ha,ha we were worried too when we first took our two precious puppies to the vet; we refused to let them on the floor and we wouldn't let them be weighed until the scale was washed. The vet assistant was quite offended! Anyway our dogs were fine despite our horror of them picking up germs before they were fully vaccinated.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Well that seems NORMAL to me, to put the scope away and to wash hands...

plus, why didn't he look in his ears?

I don't know what to think. I know I am having that 'first time mommy' crazy worry stuff going on. 

Always appreciate your feedback.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

He didn't sound too through in his exam.....no ears checked for mites or infection with the otoscope? No fecal float done? Did they take his temp? Did he check his legs(knees and range of motion, hips and spine, and dewclaws, if he has them still) Check the inside of his mouth, teeth, and palate? Did he wash his hands BEFORE he touched your dog? My vet always did that as soon as he entered the exam room so you KNEW his hands were clean! 
If you were not comfortable, ask questions (make a list so you don't forget on your next visit) You have every right to be concerned, it's your BABY for goodness sake LOL!!!!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

No he didn't do any of that! He did not wash his hands at all, ever! I asked them when they walked in the room if they cleaned the room between visits and they said yes, and they said if they had a real sick animal they close the room down. I think he looked in his mouth, that's one thing on your list he did do, and that's not enough. I'm thinking I will try another vet next time. It just doesn't sit right with me. 

Thanks for all the info and tips on what I should look for!


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

Yes, try another vet. I used to go to a huge clinic (75 vets) and the last time we went, it was noisy, they made us wait what felt like forever and then Chanter got restless with all the waiting. In the end, the vet could barely touch him and I still ended up paying for a full examination.
But if I saw excess dirt, I definitely would go somewhere else. Good luck.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I don't think I have ever paid any attention to whether my vets wash their hands after checking my dog's balls! But, I wouldn't think your dog has any horrible butt germs there. 

Yes, in a healthy dog it is normal to just eyeball the ears and not check with tools.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

I wouldn't have been happy with that exam either. Not thorough at all, and the vet should have washed his hands. 

I recently changed vets, even though I liked my vet. The office has gone totally corporate with little personal attention given, especially by the front office staff, and it takes forever for a phone call to be returned (I don't call often). First impressions make a difference, IMO. It started to be all about the money, it seems, so I've moved to a smaller practice that gives more personal attention. I had a question the other day, and the new vet called me back within an hour in the middle of the day and spoke to me for at least 10 minutes!


----------



## Beaches (Jan 25, 2014)

I personally would run to another vet. What you describe is simply not acceptable. The premises NEED to be clean and particularly with a poodle ear they need to use an otoscope to look into it. My vet is expensive and not particularly personable however, his staff is excellent and caring and love the dog and his offices are immaculate.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for help, I am going to switch. Plus sometimes you just have to go with your gut. I understand that not everybody is going to be as clean as me, but getting your guys opinions helps. I've never been an animal person so I wasn't sure.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

I agree with your thoughts to check out another vet. My personal advice if you'll forgive is when searching avoid a corporate chain vet group like the plague, as one very large and well-known one may have some questionable philosophies in light of Dr. Dodds' work. You can search on her name to find the vaccination protocol for some really valid, up-to-date suggestions, if interested.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Me and two of my sisters use the same vet. We all love them. The room is wiped down and floor mopped between patients. After using the stethoscope, the vet leaves it on the counter to be cleaned off before the next patient. I'm a nurse, and I would be finding a different vet if it were me. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've never paid attention if my vet washes her hands before touching my pets, but I have a small memory of hearing her wash her hands in the bathroom when I've been in the exam room across the hall from it. My vets office is clean and smells fresh every time I go. I love my vet. The entire staff is friendly and helpful. We were just there last week and the tech took some pictures of Aria and posted them on their Facebook. They all come and visit with Aria when we are there and often times I bring Aria with me when I pick up flea treatments because SHE loves her vet and staff. It means a lot when your pets are excited to see their vet. Last week her vet had to do an unfavorable exam that entailed me and both her techs to hold aria still, and even though Aria cried and it was extremely unpleasant for her. As soon as she was released she lept into my lap shaking and upset and within 10 seconds of comfort from her mommy, she got down and went to each of them and gave hugs and kisses as if she was like " I don't know why you did that but I forgive you!!" Lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## sparkyjoe (Oct 26, 2011)

We moved out to the country since I last had a dog, so when we were going to get our new puppy, Fletcher, I had to search out a new vet.

I called around and found a vet who seems to be agreeable to me in terms of vaccinations and other treatments.

When we took Fletcher on his first visit they seemed offended when I refused to set him on the "big dog" scale in the lobby. They too eventually agreed to let him be weighed on the "baby" scale which is apparently washed between pups.

Thankfully that seems to have been the only bump in the road, and I was satisfied with the rest of the visit. The vet (a sub for the actual vet who was on vacation) checked eyes and ears properly. He was also gentle and patient with Fletcher. They did a fecal test for worms and respected my wishes in regards to vaccines and flea/heartworm protection. I also remember commenting to my husband that it was the best smelling vet's office that I had ever been in!

I totally believe that we are our pet's advocates when it comes to their healthcare and I will *quickly* move to another vet if they can't support me in that endeavor.


----------



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

shelhey said:


> Thanks for help, I am going to switch. Plus sometimes you just have to go with your gut. I understand that not everybody is going to be as clean as me, but getting your guys opinions helps. I've never been an animal person so I wasn't sure.


Something just occurred to me this morning. The handwashing issue seems something of a concern to me not during the exam but before.

Now I started wondering if your vet mightn't have been trying to have the pup's vet appointment be less intense, in order to hopefully avoid creating a dog who is scared at the office.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree. As people who weren't present for the vet appointment, we really don't know enough information to say if there truly are red flags or not about this vet. Quite frankly, the fact that the vet didn't wash his hands after checking the testicles is a total non issue. And, unless you indicated a concern with the ears it really isn't alarming that they didn't scope into the ears. Hairs on the scale? Well, it is a vet's office. If the office was otherwise clean and you feel that you could trust and develop a good relationship with the vet, well, that's a lot more important. It would be my expectation that my vet would wash his hands before and after coming into the exam room, and I wouldn't expect any reason to wash his hands during his exam with my pet unless he was doing something that really got his hands dirty..


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I agree with CM, my vet washes his hands in the back before entering the room, how do I know? He sometimes comes in drying his hands. My vet doesn't check ears unless there is a concern other than an quick glance. Misha FREAKS out when they put the otoscope in her ear, screams and shakes. I don't know why, it is just something she hates. I don't see a need to do it unless there are symptoms of a problem. Hair on the scale, I agree, its a vets office.

At my vet the tables are sprayed down and wiped between patients but the rooms are only mopped at night after closing. If they have a dog with Parvo in the back the also use Parvocide to clean the hospital at night. I don't think the stethoscope is cleaned between each patient. The whole testicle thing.....what about at a dog show, the judge feels the testicles and moves on to the next dog. Not an issue in my book.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks, this is great stuff. I really appreciate your opinions and experiences.

It is a small vet, not a chain. 

I am taking him in tomorrow to a new vet. Just to see if there is a difference, and because I am very concerned that he isn't eating. 

I realize that the touching his balls, hair on the scale etc may not be a big deal to most people, like I said I am a novice and probably too much of a clean freak. But then again, some people agree with me, so I guess it's personal opinion. I learned the hard way sometimes with my children that when I didn't follow my gut I regretted it.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Wow, he still isn't eating?? Is he eating anything at all? How much does he weigh? I too would be taking him back in. Keep us updated after his appointment!


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Update:

I liked the new vet. He was very personable and seemed genuinely interested in my puppy. He took lots of time to talk to me. However, I did not see him wash his hands, and he did not look into his ears with the tool thing. I did ask him why and he said he could tell everything was normal. He also recommended food brands that I don't agree with, that have corn meal as their second ingredient. But I knew I may not find a vet who was on the same page with food. I'm used to that. My kids doctor feeds his toddlers marshmallows and pop for snack at 10AM. Just cuz you're a doc doesn't mean you know about nutrition. 

Anyhow, Happy's weight hasn't changed so that's good. He also didn't seem concerned about him not eating, he said it is normal for his adjustment period and not to worry. (yesterday he ate one scoop of his prepared raw food from breeder, which is the first time he ate it since Thursday breakfast. He is suppose to eat 6 scoops a day however, so that means he missed like 22 scoops or something...seems like a lot to me!)

However I did go to Petsmart today and bought a few new foods just because I can't stand worrying about him. I wasn't going to give in and spend tons of money of foods he may not eat. I was hoping eventually he would just be hungry and eat. That' show it works with my children! I don't make special things for them. They eat what I make or they don't eat till next meal. 

I bought Nutra for small breed puppies and he gobbled up half a container right away. He hasn't done that since Thursday morning with his prepared raw food from breeder. At this point I don't care what he eats as long as he eats. The breeder told me he was a picky eater, so I'm not so sure I'm committed to his raw diet anymore. It's kind of a pain to worry about how long it's been sitting out and how much to dethaw and how long to let it be in fridge, etc.


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

I'd pick one single new food that he seems interested in and stick with it. I've learned from experience that catering to picky eaters' every desire doesn't help the problem. For my picky eater I have great success feeding Ziwipeak. It is expensive, but it is nice to have something they want to eat. That said, I have also had the experience of dogs that are new to my house not eating for 2-3 days.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks I will look into it. Today is day five.


----------



## shelhey (Jul 16, 2014)

Thanks for the Ziwipeak recommendation. I like it, it seems easier to me than what I am doing now.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That "eat it or wait until the next meal" is fine and dandy for a larger breed dog or even a toy Poodle when they're adult and robust enough. But A toy Poodle puppy runs a high risk of going into hypoglycemia and I would make sure that he gets something in him 3 times a day. I forget how old you said he is but if he's a very young puppy, I advise you to cater to his whims for the time being. Try some scrambled eggs or something with a little sprinkling of parmesan cheese. (it's nice and smelly) Don't let him go for a long period without any food. Nutrical is another thing you can try. Hand feed if you must and wean him off that later. Don't worry about making him a picky eater. You can phase him out of that too later on. It's super important not to let him go without eating.

I had my Chihuahua get hypoglycemic when she was a puppy staying with my niece for a few days. She wouldn't eat a thing. My niece had to rush her to the vet. This is a life threatening condition. The vets often sell something like liver pate`. My Chihuahua couldn't resist that. It may be made by Science Diet. But who cares? Get _something_ into your puppy a few times a day even if it's just a few bites. Good luck!

I agree with CM and Mischief about some of the sanitation issues.


----------



## katbrat (May 8, 2011)

I don't know about Petsmart, but Petco will return food, with a receipt, even if they have eaten on it. It helps when some of the food is pretty expensive. I have actually returned food there. Lexi did fine on the first bag of food when we switched her when she was young, buy by the start of the second bag for some reason it didn't set with her.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I've been following your thread and I have a question....when you say 'scoops' how much is a 'scoop!' My Molly is a small mini, not even a toy, and is two years old and her total amt she eats per day, is 1/2 cup of food (& of course her treats which I really need to cut back on Hahaha!) My niece has a 3lb Yorkie and she says he eats about 6 tablespoons of food a day! I'm wondering if perhaps your pup IS eating, just not the amount YOU think he should be eating????


----------

